# Home Canner lids



## coreya (May 14, 2012)

Just got this box (2 gross, 24 boxes of 12) of unopened canning lids which appears to be NOS, From what I've been able to find out the company "Home Canners Cap Corp" was around from 1930 to 1950's but nothing else comes up in a search. The lids and boxes look like new. Any info on these please share.











































[/IMG]


----------



## coreya (May 17, 2012)

I figured out these were prior to 1963 (date 2 letter state abrevations went into effect) and possible prior to 1950 which is the date listed in a center for sacramento history web page date range of 1930-1950. I havn't found any other information on the company at all so still looking.
 I've put them up on ebay so hopefully someone will have some info.
lids


----------



## flasherr (May 17, 2012)

Good luck on auctions i have no information for you on them. Wondering why you listed so many at one time instead of testing the waters to see what they would  bring. or if that is price you want you didn't just but a buy it now on it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 17, 2012)

I remember Conn as a short in the sixties and later since it's a not a post office thing. I'd go more by the lack of zip code (also 63 I think). The lack of a rubberized inside (unless I just don't see it) makes me think manufacturer rejects.


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> The lack of a rubberized inside (unless I just don't see it) makes me think manufacturer rejects.


 The rubber gaskets were sold seperately...[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 17, 2012)

Never mind, I missed thee pull out rubber ring part. Maybe they're older than I was thinking.
 Do you have the rings?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Jim, typing while you were posting. I saw that part next read through. Sold separately, that made sense with glass lids but these look like they were made when the technology was available to just coat the inside.
 Oh well, wrong is wrong, I guess I'll live with that.[][][]


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Thanks Jim, typing while you were posting. I saw that part next read through. Sold separately, that made sense with glass lids but these look like they were made when the technology was available to just coat the inside.
> Oh well, wrong is wrong, I guess I'll live with that.[][][]


 No tears....I just read the side of the box...[8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 17, 2012)

> No tears....I just read the side of the box..


Yup, first time though. I posted first and read more after.[][]
 Will I ever learn... doubtful.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 17, 2012)

The font styles on the lids and the boxes look late 30's-40's to me.. I might be interested in some of those, if they don't turn out to be terribly valuable..


----------



## coreya (May 17, 2012)

If someone buys a bunch of them I will send the packing box they came in. Thats the reason a bunch were listed also in case they turned out to be desirable,  bidding could seek its own level over the 7 days. But what the heck do I know, just seemed like the thing to do.[][][][]


----------



## coreya (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info cyber, I was thinking that general era but had nothing to back it up so let them stand on their own.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 17, 2012)

Supply and demand is good. If you flood the market it may just look like there are a ton to be bought. Just a thought but you may want to avoid that.[8|]


----------



## coreya (May 17, 2012)

I agree Eric that too many at one time may be detremental however I have never seen this brand of jar lids before other than 1 completed auction of a partial beatup box and never in an unopened case so I figured it would give other jar collectors a chance to add to their collections and cover my costs plus. Also if they dont sell I will just add them to my collection, I think I still have room somewhere for them![][]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 17, 2012)

You can cancel the listing before someone bids ..without any shame.. I think they are worth more as an entire box full.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 17, 2012)

..I mean heck, that's 288 lids, all in the exact same condition.. that's a useful lot to some people..


----------

